# 53rd Paphiopedilum Guild in Morro Bay, CA



## tim (Nov 9, 2008)

A treasure for all Californians (and otherwise), this group of about 100 enthusiasts welcome new faces. This is a great opportunity to meet some of the big shots of the paph world in a very friendly situation in a beautiful part of the world. Hope some of you can make it...It's on MLK day weekend, January 17-18, 2009

53rd Paph Guild Invitation​


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank God the meeting isn't held at Ascot Suites in Morro Bay. If for some reason the Paph Guild hotel fills up, DON'T stay at Ascot Suites. You'll be sorry.

Don't know if I will attend, but it sounds like a blast. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 10, 2008)

Is anyone on here planning on attending? Im seriously considering...so just wondering if I should look for any of ya.


----------



## DavidH (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll be there. Fred Clarke typically attends, as does Norito Hasegawa, Sam Tsui, and Jerry Fischer.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 10, 2008)

I only live 8 miles from there so I will probably go again.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

I am about an ocean and a continent away...


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 11, 2008)

This is one of the premier slipper orchid events in the U.S., and I highly recommend it. Just being able to talk to Harold Koopowitz is worth the admission; his advice and insights regarding CITES, conservation, etc. are very timely, not to mention his many orchid adventures. Go if you can!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

Does that mean if I go my question about active cites intervention wont be kiboshed!?!?


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 13, 2008)

Just sent my registration.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can just register for one day and not both?


----------



## tim (Dec 21, 2008)

*Registration*

You can only register for both days - there is no single day registration.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it is all or nothing.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to find out how far that is from imperial beach?


----------



## Scott Ware (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok. If Ramon gets to go, then I wanna go too. And I think I'll bring a couple of friends.




NYEric said:


> I have to find out how far that is from imperial beach?



Dare I ask? More paintball?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

Friend in SD! :smitten:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I have to find out how far that is from imperial beach?



Not far...... 5 hours drive


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I have to find out how far that is from imperial beach?





gonewild said:


> Not far...... 5 hours drive


:rollhappy: ...well it's closer than NYC!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

5 hours!!???!! Whew!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 22, 2008)

Scott Ware said:


> Ok. If Ramon gets to go, then I wanna go too. And I think I'll bring a couple of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see you there Scott!


Ramon


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 22, 2008)

Make sure when you reserve your room that you request one with heat. They gave me a room with no heat and the space heater kept tripping the circuit breaker. After a lot of complaining they finally found another room. When I checked out the poor girl at the desk asked how I enjoyed my stay, and I told her how bad my stay was. The people at the guild are the best. The steak dinner Friday night is real special. Other than no heat the Inn was first rate. Rusty


----------



## British Bulldog (Dec 26, 2008)

Have fun you lot!!!
I always enjoyed going. First went in the 70's with Eric Young, always had a ball with Norris.
I have been very fortunate in knowing such great guys.
As your wonderful Immigration Service decided not to renew my visa while we were in Florida, and to get a new one is over $5000, I am not sure if I want to spend that sort of money.
Also there are many wonderful places in the world that still want me!!!!!!!!!!
Ah well!!
Paul


----------



## ORG (Dec 26, 2008)

Have really fine days.
This year the time was very interesting with a lot of nice and interesting persons.
I hope there will be in the future again the possibility to come.

Best greetings from Germany

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2008)

British Bulldog said:


> Have fun you lot!!!
> I always enjoyed going. First went in the 70's with Eric Young, always had a ball with Norris.
> I have been very fortunate in knowing such great guys.
> As your wonderful Immigration Service decided not to renew my visa while we were in Florida, and to get a new one is over $5000, I am not sure if I want to spend that sort of money.
> ...


With our up-coming new administration, I can only hope that things like this change for all of us!


----------

